# Express Entry Profile Question: PLEASE ASSIST



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Really wish some one can assist to sort this problem

Recently, i tried to complete express entry profile via online. During fulfilling all information especially under Under "Study and Languages" ->"Education history"->"Complete/full academic years". I tried to put 1.5 years on Complete/full academic years box but the system didn't accept 2 digit numbers (i.e 1.5) but do accepted single digit number i.e. 1 or 2 as year(s).

Now, since my double masters was one and half years (1.5); thus, i am unable to put 1 or 2 years for course completion years.

Therefore, i would really appreciate your advice on how to put the value 1.5 on Complete/full academic years box or any alternative solution to put the value one and half years

Thanks


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

asifsky said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Really wish some one can assist to sort this problem
> 
> ...


What was accessed while you got your Education assessed?
I suggest you mention whatever WES or other agency provided

Other forumers please advise if i am wrong


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

did cotact with CIC using website but no response yet, any alternative Idea on this one.


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

*Wes*



fromblr said:


> What was accessed while you got your Education assessed?
> I suggest you mention whatever WES or other agency provided
> 
> Other forumers please advise if i am wrong


WES assessment for double Master degree was one and half years. Now, i tried every bit to insert 1.5 years,but the system doesn't accept. But, inserting 1 or 2 as completion year do accept. Now, I'm not sure, how i can put 1.5 years on the box or any alternative way. Since, there is way i can left this box blank.

Please do advice, i did though sent feedback using CIC. website, but they won't response quickly. The surprising part is, there is no way to call cic to find immediate solution.


----------

